# I`ve Just Won This Which Is Not What It Seems...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1497.l2649

When I saw it listed a bell rang so I checked my 1930s Services catalogue...



& there it was in the section for men`s sports watches...



So, rather small by today`s standards though it is I just had to have it


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Well spotted!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like you got a little gem there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

i noticed it a couple of hours ago, obviously the seller listing it as a women`s watch put people off. The fact that it was described as being "Fully serviced and cleaned" all for Â£4 including postage seemed too good for a committed "Services" collector like myself to ignore


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The fact that it was described as being "Fully serviced and cleaned" all for Â£4 including postage ....


Blimey, I wish it were that cheap to get some of mine done..... :swoon:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It was a bit pricey. 

Later,

William


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Mmm... I think you paid over the odds there - it was only 22/6 brand new. :yahoo:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree, a bit overpriced at 4 quid... I reckon after all this time it's only worth around 10 shillings... 

On the plus side, it does have "unbreakable glass" so that is one less thing to worry about :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well according to the `Measuring Worth` site - In 2011, the relative value of Â£1 2s 6d from 1937 (my best guess as to the age of the Services catalogue) ranges from Â£59.57 to Â£318.00 - so Â£4 is obviously a real bargain


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Sweet...! :thumbup: Since I've been living on my pension, I've been looking for bargains as well.... :lol:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> Sweet...! :thumbup: Since I've been living on my pension, I've been looking for bargains as well.... :lol:


good to see you back on the forum :yahoo:


----------



## cutandpaste (Jun 30, 2010)

Really like the look of this, and a bargain as well!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

cutandpaste said:


> Really like the look of this, and a bargain as well!


Thanks & it was :thumbsup:

Here`s a wrist shot...

*Services** Hendon, `Foreign Made` (by Oris Switzerland) cal. 200g 4 Jewels, circa 1937.*



From a time when men didn`t have a hangup about the size of their watches


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I'd have hung on in there and waited for the Guinea model with luminous dial







..... good catch mach!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks tiny (as most from that era) tho i like it, an unusual shape, try it on a bund -it usually makes a small watch look bigger.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pugster said:


> looks tiny (as most from that era) tho i like it, an unusual shape, try it on a bund -it usually makes a small watch look bigger.


I really don`t like bunds :thumbsdown:

I agree about the shape - it seems to make the watch look bigger then it actually is


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

a bargain sir........ :yes:


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## dusty666 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all, I am new to the forum and this seemed the perfect topic for my first post.

I found this watch on ebay and thought it might be an ideal first project. As in service the movement and gold plate the case, I was going to wear it myself but actually seeing it first hand it must be ladies because it's tiny.

http://www.ebay.co.u...cvip=true&rt=nc

I have been trying to find something about it without much luck.

Any help would be great cheers

Pete


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

dusty666 said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forum and this seemed the perfect topic for my first post.
> 
> I found this watch on ebay and thought it might be an ideal first project. As in service the movement and gold plate the case, I was going to wear it myself but actually seeing it first hand it must be ladies because it's tiny.
> 
> ...


you need to start your own thread  , as for the watch being tiny, it does say in the description that the case is 24mm


----------

